# 120V house to 12V for boat electronics



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I am getting ever closer to the project with no end and I got myself a new Lowrance that I'd like learn to use a bit and to get updated before I put it in the boat which still may not be until fall ... damn work gets in the way and every time I think I got the honey-do list done, by some miracle of nature it regenerates almost overnight  I've even hidden it but to no avail, it's like a ex who's stalking you, it keeps showing up and never ends  my query is does anyone know of a way or some sort of electronic gizmo that will change 120V house current into 12V? or do I have to drag a battery in for that? Thanks


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

battery charger


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You can also buy a power cord with a built in AC/DC converter.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

leeabu said:


> battery charger


X2 be sure you use a fuse


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Get a 12 volt power supply. They work great for things like that. Or a jumper box. Whatever you choose use a fuse.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Step down transformer and a rectifier is the super technical answer.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

leeabu said:


> battery charger


Be careful using just a battery charger, it isn't filtered DC...not a "clean" source of power and the voltage can vary quite a bit with the amount of load you put on it.

Too much hum & ripple to be friendly with electronics.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I use my ice fishing battery off my ice unit put plugs on the power cord and plug it in do my stuff that way you don’t need a huge battery it will run my fish finders for about ten hours


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Lance Valentine used to sell a little transformer for this. https://walleye101.com/inc/sdetail/15557/16026 Works great. Not cheap so you could probably build one yourself but you have to get a transformer that matches the power requirements of your unit. I tried a bunch of little transformers I had lying around from various old electronic ‘stuff’ but they did not work.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

How about a small Harbor Freight solar panel KIT, with 6 & 12v outlets,,,,, would that work? 
Or is it necessary to have a 'holding' battery there too? 

I use their solar panels to re-charge my deep cycle & gel cell batteries,,,, don't know about hooking up to electronics.? 

Hey Fastwater,,,, where would a person find that transformer "POWER CORD"?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Doboy said:


> How about a small Harbor Freight solar panel KIT, with 6 & 12v outlets,,,,, would that work?
> Or is it necessary to have a 'holding' battery there too?
> 
> I use their solar panels to re-charge my deep cycle & gel cell batteries,,,, don't know about hooking up to electronics.?
> ...


Most likely any electronics store. Think even a place like Best Buy would have them. Here's one off Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/120W-Convert...1&sr=8-14&keywords=ac+dc+converter+power+cord

Also one on there that even converted to 24v


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

stak45dx1 said:


> Step down transformer and a rectifier is the super technical answer.


This is the ticket. If you can find a Radio shack, they'll have everything you need.


----------

